# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Co robic żeby schudnąć??

## Ula

Witam. 
Mam problem. Odchudzam sie od ponad miesiaca. W pierwszym miesiacu schudlam 9 kg natomiast teraz stoje z waga w miejscu. 
Co powinnam zmienic na tym etapie odchudzania? Chciałabym schudnąć jeszcze z 10 kg. Prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## zombi

Zdrowo to utrata do 4 kg na miesiac. Prawdopodobnie zwolnił ci metabolizm, organizm sie przestawił, organizm hamuje z wydatkowaniem energii, to mechanizm obronny by przetrwac cieżkie dni.

----------

